# AquaDurt: Good Product?



## edthetermite (Nov 11, 2012)

Setting new tank up. 
Has anyone used the AquaDurt product before? Thoughts? Suggestions?

It is quite a bit less expensive than EcoComplete for instance.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm

I plan on setting up a medium to high light oriented planted tank.

thanks... Ed


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 11, 2012)

With the lack of thread responses I am assuming not many have used this product.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never heard of it. Sorry...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Never heard of it before either.


----------



## bveister (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it was on another forum but someone has used it before because I was looking into it too for my tank and they liked it. I do know that those guys from aquariumplants.com are awesome and they're always willing to help you. I trust their homemade substrate.


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: AquaDurt: Good Product? - Thread Closed-*

Found a good deal on Eco-complete and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: AquaDurt: Good Product? - Thread Closed-*

I believe a bunch of people on aquaticcommunity use it and like it.


----------

